# What Kind of Boat was in Jaws?



## JAMES (at Work) (Feb 11, 2003)

Does anyone know what kind of boat was in
Jaws? Quint's boat. Does anyone make a model
of it?

James (at Work, soon to be on the Bus, and then at Home)


----------



## Jupiter-2 (May 2, 2002)

Not sure ( actually don't have a clue ) what make of boat The Orca was ... as far as kits are concerned I dunno that either. :freak: 

So why do I reply?  

Welll I seem to recall seeing a model of the scene of Jaws jumping on the back of The Orca just before eating Quint. I *think* it was in the Modeler's Resource Magazine Issue that had the feature on the Quint Hooper & Broady Busts ...

Does any one recall that? Have more info ?? Fred DeRuvo maybe ? :wave:

Mike


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

McFarlane put out an action figure diorama of that. It was beautiful, inexpensive, and way too big for my shelf. Don't know if it's still available.


----------



## ssgt-cheese (May 31, 2000)

JAMES (at Work) said:


> Does anyone know what kind of boat was in
> Jaws? Quint's boat. Does anyone make a model
> of it?
> 
> James (at Work, soon to be on the Bus, and then at Home)



The Orca was modified by the movie studio to fit their needs, so no actual references exists, check out the Jaws DVD under the extras.

I think this guy who built an R/C fishing ship resembling the Orca from the movie may have it for sale. 
http://www.rcboatmodeler.com/plans/orca.asp

Mike


----------



## JamesDFarrow (Sep 18, 1999)

Thanks for the replies. I was hoping there was one in styrene.
The wood one looks nice but a might to complicated for me to
build. Someone like Brent could do a great job with those plans,
but mine would look like the Orca after the Great White got
through with it. LOL!

James


----------



## Jupiter-2 (May 2, 2002)

Poking around the web yesterday afternoon looking for Orca info and came across an informative JAWS site.

Is this the sort of Orca Model you'd like to have? 

I know I would !!!  

Poke around the site - this gent looks like he could be a wealth of information ! :thumbsup:

Mike


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

About a year ago in Toys 'R' Us I saw a ready-made toy of the scene in which the shark climbs onto the deck and eats Quint, possibly the one John mentioned. It was very cheap, like John says, and I thought it was produced by Spawn.com, or the firm which makes Spawn action figures. Those are the ones with blood splatterd all over them and depict monsters amd heroes with severed limbs etc.


----------



## seawolf7103 (Feb 13, 2005)

*RC Jaws boat*

Here is a kit:

http://www.rcboatmodeler.com/plans/orca.asp

let me know how it turns out.
Presently the girlfriend and I check out "Boat Trader" - each issue, and visit the coast frequently looking for a suitable lobster boat / fisher to turn into a full scale replica.


----------



## JamesDFarrow (Sep 18, 1999)

Holy Cow! How did you dig this thread up? This is 2 years old. LOL!

James


----------



## seawolf7103 (Feb 13, 2005)

**

I'm an archeologist! :thumbsup:


----------



## JamesDFarrow (Sep 18, 1999)

LOL!

It's funny too because I am waiting for the McFarlane "Jaws Diorama" box set to arrive. I finally found one in the UK for not a bad price. Not a great price but not bad.

And while I am waiting, this thread, which I had forgotten about, pops up!

Spooky! LOL!

James


----------



## fishfinder (Jun 26, 2006)

Yeah got the Spawn Orca set too but I thought was it lame...way out of scale. Probably the worst miniature they've done. Too bad, because I was really looking forward to this set.

Check out this website about the Orca. They just had an amazing 3ft miniature Orca on ebay and might have another more going up shortly. Supposedly they're looking to build a full scale Orca as well!

movies.groups.yahoo.com/group/oporca 

mysite.wanadoo-members.co.uk/operationorca

There's also an older version of the site with an interview and review of that Spawn set:

www.angelfire.com/fl5/oporca


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

In my opinion, Quint's boat was the kind of boat that was too slow, too small, didn't have enough heavy steel plating and didn't have enough dirty-big guns!

Huzz:jest:


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Hey Huzz, are we talkin' "Destroyer" here ??


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

"We're gonna need a bigger boat. . ."

"Here's to swimmin' with bow-legged women!"


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I'm guessing they built the Orca specially for the movie, no?


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Hey Harry!

I was thinking "aircraft carrier" would be good. 

Huzz


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Shoot, I ain't going in THAT much water with THAT shark without a ship compareable to a fair sized island... say about like Australia !!
Non-Dipping Dabbler


----------

